

Girl wants to work for Twitter. Creates site.  - omnivore
http://www.twittershouldhireme.com/

======
forkqueue
I think she crossed the line from 'I'm so impressed by your company I'll make
a big fuss to get hired' to 'I'm mildly unhinged'.

~~~
sam_in_nyc
I'd still want to interview her. Even if she's crazy, she could be the right
kind of crazy.

~~~
brandnewlow
Would you want to hire someone who's a huge fan of the service vs. someone
with some professional distance? I meet people who gush to me about the Windy
Citizen sometimes and that's great, but I'm always a bit more impressed by the
people who offer useful criticism of how to make the service better.

~~~
sam_in_nyc
It would ultimately depend on how the interview would go. I'm not sure she's
so much an ass kisser as she is just really excited about the company. But I
agree, giddiness and dog-like loyalty definitely do not impress me as much as
useful criticism. That being said, I'd much prefer a highly motivated and
happy employee, who feels the company and their role in it have meaning, to,
oh, an employee slightly more productive who doesn't really care. Happy people
are much better company.

------
ghost11
Looks like the site is dog slow and overloaded by a little traffic. Mirrors
the target company well.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Actually, her writing is forward, personal (sometimes a little too personal
for my stodgy taste,) and affable. Her personality pours through what she
does, and on twittershouldhireme.com and her personal blog, she expresses an
understanding and passion for the hyper-social zeitgeist that is finally going
mainstream. I'd say she is a great candidate to work at twitter, and agree
with tptaceck below about how great it would be to have such motivated
candidates.

~~~
rrival
Yeah - if they don't want her after this, someone else will.

------
logic
Just FYI: she's not looking for a CS-related position. She's apparently a
great fit for being the CEO's executive admin.

[http://www.twittershouldhireme.com/executive-admin-to-the-
ce...](http://www.twittershouldhireme.com/executive-admin-to-the-ceo/)

------
zain
Someone linked her to this comment thread and she responded on her twitter:

 _Haha, they aren't very nice over there. Enthusiasm apparently is a threat to
the bitter._

<http://twitter.com/jamievaron/status/1307535902>

~~~
quellhorst
Bitter? I already have a job. A job I created for myself. :)

~~~
herval
not sure how does that keep you from being bitter...?

------
tptacek
Ever hire someone insanely smart and qualified and had them turn out to be a
total dud? Ever object to a candidate, get talked down from a "NO HIRE", and
then had that person turn out to be an absolute total rock star?

I'd kill for a candidate pipeline that produced people like this. That's
enthusiasm, initiative, and (a very small amount of) cleverness.

~~~
nir
>I'd kill for a candidate pipeline that produced people like this. That's
enthusiasm, initiative, and (a very small amount of) cleverness.

Judging by these character traits, I'd wager the pipeline that produces people
like this opens somewhere in LA. :)

------
utnick
Others that are similar:

<http://www.googlepleasehireme.com/>

<http://hiremejimmyfallon.com/>

<http://www.hiremeseth.com/>

<http://www.hiremealiciakeys.com>

~~~
tobych
<http://www.youshouldhireme.com/>

------
there
am i missing where she says what her skills are that would actually make
twitter want to hire her?

~~~
omnivore
Nope. For that, you'd have to go to her personal blog..and even there, you
don't get much.

Blame Penelope Trunk. She creates these monsters.

~~~
coglethorpe
"Blame Penelope Trunk. She creates these monsters."

I'm going to leave HN for the day, because there isn't going to be a comment
or submission to top that today.

------
fizx
Twitter at one point had a recruiter specializing in finding female CS people.
I'm told they made at least one hire from this source. I wouldn't be surprised
if she gets an interview, given Twitter's desire to maintain some gender
balance.

~~~
omnivore
But she's not CS. She's like "breathing girl who wants to play with the boys
at the cool company."

That's the irony of the thing.

~~~
tptacek
I'm trying to figure out what this comment means. What's a "breathing girl"?
Who are "the boys"?

~~~
omnivore
It wasn't that deep a comment, at all. It was more like, she's a girl who
wants to work a technical company but doesn't have discernible technical
skills that she's touting. But as someone mentions downthread, she's just
applying to be the secretary. So, I stand corrected.

But there was no sexual innuendo embedded in my comment, at least not as
intended it anyway in the slightest.

~~~
tptacek
Who are "the boys"? The technical people? I was pretty sure they had "girl"
developers too.

Also: we should acknowledge that there are technical roles that don't require
lots of training; for instance, first-tier QA, or technical support.

------
anuraggoel
Relentlessly resourceful. Twitter's new Founder Associate?

[http://twitter.jobscore.com/jobs/twitter/founderassociate/bQ...](http://twitter.jobscore.com/jobs/twitter/founderassociate/bQJwJGQfOr3zBkaaWP50_m)

------
timbowen
Interesting idea, but the presentation is remarkably unprofessional. I mean...
cookies + me = job? I think that the enthusiasm and originality is great but I
just don't understand the tone of the site, considering it's intended
application.

~~~
ahoyhere
we r in ur servers, fixin ur twitterz.

"Something is technically wrong. Thanks for noticing!"

What does "professional" mean, exactly?

------
khangtoh
My honest opinion, she should be a little more creative.

------
speek
You know... these types of sites are a great way to show your enthusiasm for a
specific thing. I made a website (wpi-should-let-me-in.com) a while ago to get
me into WPI. It worked, but unfortunately they didn't give me enough money.

I wish you good luck and hope that Twitter sees that people like you will
certainly be useful/helpful.

------
jmtame
Here's my question for Jamie: why?

------
antipax
... Creepy much? If I saw this, I'd be more creeped out than impressed.
Especially the part about dreaming about Evan Williams.

------
omnivore
Oh and the whole idea is damn clever. She's going to get a job out of it,
probably better than the one she's targeting.

~~~
wallflower
For a better, more successful effort, check out Judson Collier's stop-motion
video application to be community manager for CrowdSpring:

[http://blog.crowdspring.com/2008/12/12/can-he-really-do-
hand...](http://blog.crowdspring.com/2008/12/12/can-he-really-do-handstands/)

------
noamsml
On the whole I am unimpressed. The idea is funny, but she doesn't have
anything to back her initial wow value.

If she really wants to get the job she should incorporate twitter into her
site in a unique way and _show_ rather than tell them that she is indeed
capable of creative community-building.

------
markessien
She should add a title tag on her front page, and very frankly, some pictures
would do well to help her cause.

------
azharcs
I did something silly like this too a year back, sent a tweet to Evan Williams
asking for a job and he replied too with "Great, Do you code" kind of tweet.

<http://twitter.com/azharcs/status/781605391>

------
plusbryan
We actually just had a guy walk in our door out of the blue to ask for a job.
It didn't come off as 'motivated' -- rather, a little creepy.

------
pierrefar
Let's see: missing title tag on home page, inconsistent navigation. So much
for polish.

------
arjunb
Kind of ironic that she created a blog, instead of a twitter feed, for this.

------
quellhorst
She made the site, but what the heck is she going to do working for twitter.

------
jonursenbach
Aim high.

